# a la recherche du canard ... !



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

hello,

quelqu'un aurai sous la main les anciens son d'alerte, surtout celui du fameux canard


----------



## Vivid (10 Décembre 2006)

je peu te trouver ca, mais mon mac est hs, et j'attend toujours un lecteur de disquette pour mon se/30, pour le format c'est du .wav?
pour le lecteur j'espere cette semaine. Si d'ici personne ta trouver ca...


a+


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, je l'ai mis ici


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

Mac OS X ne le reconnais pas  une petite conversion en aiff ou wav ?


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2006)

Chez moi ça marche : ça fait "coin" (tiens ?:rateau.


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2006)

Bon, alors là !


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, alors là !



ça marche mieux en aiff


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2006)

Ben c'est en .aiff l&#224;, safari me le lit avec QT. Pas chez toi ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

non c'est bon en .aiff  je l'ai mis sur mon macbook


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> non c'est bon en .aiff  je l'ai mis sur mon macbook



Vi, je suis passé par le Tab. de bord juste après. Donc j'ai compris que ça fonctionnait


----------

